# 3 Neofinetias and 1 Epi cross



## Jorch (Jul 11, 2008)

The living room smells great last night, with 3 neos in bloom:

Regular Neofinetia, no variety name, with ruby tip root and slight hint of pink in the spur







Neofinetia falcata 'Tamagawa' (although I think it's more like 'Armani Island' though. No variegations, only the plant is 50% larger than my regular neos)






Neofinetia falcata 'Oonami Seikai'. Wonderful compact bean leaf variety, awarded me with 4 spikes this year! 2 are open, 2 coming






The last one is an Epi atropurpureum x Enc tampensis var alba cross. I have to burn this little plant until the leaves are yellow to get 2 spikes, only to have the buds blasted last minute. Only 1 flower survived :sob:






Anyone in Canada who is interested in this plant can PM me. I am more than happy to let it go to a better home.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats, very envious, love the neos., got one that's getting big and vegging nicely but no flowers, likely too hot here in Memphis, maybe this winter. Like the flower of the epi x enc cross as well, didn't know they could hybridize, cool. I have a similar problem with my Enc. belizensis always puts b/w 4-9 buds then the tip dies off when the real heat comes and no more buds, in the greenhouse where I got it from, ~15/spike. It grows really well though, 23 spikes this year but the flower count is embarrasingly low for the # of spikes


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2008)

3 Neos blooming all at the same time -- must be heaven!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm jealous & envious!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 12, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> I'm jealous & envious!



me too... I could not grow mine and died three days ago...Maybe too big temps...(????) Lovely all of them...


----------



## Jorch (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yes, it smells like heaven  

Forrest and biothanasis: I do think they need a cool winter rest to flower next summer. I keep mine around 5 degrees celcius, and only water lightly once a week in the winter. I grow all mine the traditional Japanese way, I don't know if that makes a difference or not. 

I read somewhere that Encyclia tampensis is a syn to Epidendrum tampense, so the parents of the cross are related, I think?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jorch!!!!


----------

